# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  καταλληλο η οχι?

## NataliaRiki

εχω απειρες αποριες..σας εχω ζαλισει..  :Ashamed0001: 
προς το παρον 3 ερωτηματα εχωω!!
1). αυτο το σκοινι ειναι ακυνδινο? γιατι το μασουλιζει κ βγαινουν κλοστουλες.
2). Αυτο ειναι ασβεστης?? μας το εδωασν μαζι με το κλουβι αλλα πειτε μου για σιγουρια 
3). Τα καλαμακια παλι επισης ακυνδινα (δηλ αν τα αφηνω μεσα στο κλουβι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση καταπωσης? ) βλεπω βεβαια που ολοι φτιαχνουν παιχνιδιαα 
ΟΙ ΦΩΤΟ :1
[IMG]
[/IMG]

2.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## alex1986lunatic

1. Γενικα ολα τα σκοινια ειναι επικινδυνα γιατι καταπινουν ινες και μπορει επισης να παγιδευτουν τα νυχια. Αμα θες να χρησιμοποιησεις οπωσδηποτε να παρεις βαμβακερο σκοινι-το συγκεκριμενο ειναι ακρυλικο.
2. Αυτο ειναι πετρα με ασβεστιο. Ειχα παρει και γω σε μια φαση. Δεν ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο-ουτε καλο ουτε κακο κανει. Βοηθαει λιγο στο να λιμαρονται τα νυχια και το ραμφος. Αλλα αμα εχεις ξυλινες πατηθρες και σουπιοκοκκαλο δεν το χρειαζεσαι.
3. Τα καλαμακια οπως σου απαντησα και στο αλλο θεμα ειναι ασφαλη, αλλα αμα δεις οτι το διαλυει αφαιρεσε το γιατι μπορει να καταπιει κομματι. Δεν ειναι τοξικο- το προβλημα ειναι το κομματι που θα καταπιει μπορει να δημιουργησει προβληματα στο πεπτικο του. Το ιδιο ισχυει και με οτιδηποτε αλλο μπορει να μαδησει και να καταπιει. Γι αυτο πρεπει να αφαιρεις οτιδηποτε αρχιζει να το μαδαει-ειτε ειναι πλαστικο, ξυλο, σκοινι,κτλ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με έχει καλύψει σε όλα ο Αλέξανδρος, το μόνο που θέλω να τονίσω ξανά είναι το σχοινί. Εάν το μαδάει, βγαίνουν κλωστές και κάθεται και ανοιγοκλείνει το ράμφος του μετά, αφαίρεσε το. Μπορεί να καταπιεί ίνες όπως είπε και ο Αλέξανδρος και να πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά το πουλάκι. Τα καλαμάκια ένα χρόνο τώρα που τα βάζω, δεν έχουν προκαλέσει κάποιο πρόβλημα αρκεί να ανανεώνονται συχνά. 

Ουσιαστικά ότι σου λένε σου λέω και εγώ, απλά ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στο σκοινί, επειδή την έχω πατήσει!  :winky:

----------


## NataliaRiki

καταλαβα!! τα καλαμακια ναι..αμεσως τα τρυπαει!!  "( 
ΑΡα αφαιρω το σκοινι κ παιρνω βαμβακερο? εκεινο δεν 8α βγαζει αυτες τις ινες?? 
εχω δει και κατι τετοια στο εμποριο..[IMG][/IMG]

Eχαριστωω παιδιααα!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εμένα τις έβγαζε και σε αυτό. Βασικά όχι απλά τις έβγαζε. Τις άκρες τις είχε καταστρέψει τελείως. Από αυτό έπαθε ότι έπαθε. Πολύ προσοχή στις χρωματιστές σχοινένιες πατήθρες!!!!!!

Η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι σε πουλάκι που έχει προδιάθεση να μαδάει τα σχοινιά, να μην του τα βάζουμε καθόλου μέσα στο κλουβί που περνάει την περισσότερη ώρα του. Μπορείς να θέλεις να βάλεις εξωτερικά από το κλουβί, όπως το έχω και εγώ για να μπορεί αν θέλει να ξεκουράζει τα ποδαράκια του όταν βγαίνει  :winky:

----------


## NataliaRiki

μαλισταααα!!! δηλαδη λετε να ην τα βαλω καθολου μεσα!! του ρεσε πολυυυ βεβαια//σ αυτο κοιμοταν..το εβγαλα τωρα! δηλ στην φωτο που καθεται ο αρθουρακος δεν ειναι καλο τετοιο ε? :Ashamed0001:  :Jumping0046:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Αυτα που ειδες στο εμποριο ειναι βαμβακερα. Δοκιμασε και αμα δεν το μαδαει μπορεις να του το αφησεις νομιζω. Γενικα δοκιμαζε. Ο δικος μου καποια παιχνιδια με σκοινι δεν τα μαδαει, οποτε του τα αφηνω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για τον Αρθούρο συγκεκριμένα δεν ήταν καλό, πλέον το έχω αφαιρέσει από το κλουβί. Η φωτογραφία ήταν παλιότερη πριν αρρωστήσει και μπορείς να δεις το ξέφτισμα αν το προσέξεις. Και εμένα του άρεσαν, αλλά από το να τον χάσω, ας βρει κάτι άλλο να του αρέσει  ::  Όπως λέει και ο Αλέξανδρος πάρε μια και δοκίμασε την. Αν την μαδάει άστην για όταν βγαίνει έξω που συνήθως είναι απασχολημένα με άλλα πράγματα και απλώς κάθονται πάνω χωρίς να το μαδάνε! Αν δεις ότι δεν το πειράζει, το αφήνεις κανονικά! Κάτι που ισχύει για ένα πουλάκι μπορεί να μην ισχύει σε ένα άλλο  :winky:

----------

